# Duck Sausage



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Duck Sausage
*6 lb - duck or goose breast meat
4 lb - fatty pork, 33% fat
6 tbsp - Morton's Tender Quick
3 tbsp - salt
½ cup - apricot preserves
2 tbsp - fine black pepper
1 tbsp - parsley flakes
2 tsp - ginger
1 tsp - garlic powder
¼ tsp - nutmeg
¼ tsp - mace
1 cup - duck broth1 cup - water

*Broth:*
> Place de-breasted carcasses in a pot of salted water add a Bay leaf and > some carrots and onions. 
> Simmer until the meat falls off bones.
> Save and chill 1 cup of broth for sausage.
> Set aside the remaining broth and meat off of the bones for gumbo.
*
Instructions:*
> Remove breast meat from birds and place in freezer until frosty.
> Meat should be cut into 1" pieces or ground thru a kidney plate. 
> Keep meat frosty.
> Mix all ingredients with meat.
> Grind thru a ¼" plate.
> Stuff into 28mm to 36 mm hog casings.
> Store in 40° fridge for 48 hrs.
> Smoke or cook in oven until internal temp is 152°.
> Shower with ice water until internal temp is 100°. 
> Store in fridge 24 hours before eating.










The recipe is a little on the spicy side making it good for those ducks that have been in the freezer for awhile. Two pan fulls of apple or cherry sawdust smoke will knock some of the gamey flavor off this unique sausage.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Makin my mouth water!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang Goob!! You gotta bring that next time we fish!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump, it's duck season.


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

That makes me want to hunt ducks. Sounds great.


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

Man, that looks good.

Do you have a method for turning waterfowl into breakfast style sausage?


----------

